# how many strides for a bounce and will this help my lazy mare??



## mole (25 June 2009)

took my pony to clear round jumping and she was quite lazy with her front legs (unless she hit them on the previous jump 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and i was thinking maybe that schooling over bounces might help.

two problems tho - - i dont know how many human strides it takes to set up a bounce (for a 14.2) and also whether it will help.

any other suggestions to help my lazy mare?


----------



## jumptoit (25 June 2009)

I'm not definitely sure how many strides it is although I'll have a look but lots of grids should definitely help your mare.

You could also try jumping form walk - if you search it on youtube there are vids of people doing it if your not quite sure what to do.


----------



## jumptoit (25 June 2009)

This video looks like it might help - http://www.ehow.com/video_2350138_horse-gymnastic-line-second-bounce.html

And wikipedia says - 

Small ponies - 7 - 8 feet

Large Ponies/Small Horses - 9 feet

Large Horses - 9.5 - 11 feet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bounce_(jump)


----------



## Mbronze (25 June 2009)

I always set up a bounce as three long human strides, seems to work for both my 16.1 and 15hh..


----------



## ester (25 June 2009)

also use big cross poles to get her feet up or guide rails can also help


----------



## arwenplusone (25 June 2009)

I always use four human strides.  2 for landing and 2 for take off.  But then I have a very big horsie!


----------



## ester (25 June 2009)

think my welshie can do it if 4 strides -----------just!


----------



## DuckToller (25 June 2009)

Yes it should help, but if you are not sure of her stride, start with a placing pole half a canter stride away from a cross pole.  

Then if that is the right distance, make the pole into a jump, but increase the distance slightly, as once you have to jump in rather than canter over the first part, the distance will need to be longer.   Three human strides is about right for my short-striding 14.2 but if you make it too short it can be quite off-putting for the horse so be careful.  

As suggested above, I'd also use guide poles on a straight bar fence, making a v shape, or a whole line of gymnastic jumping to sharpen up her reactions.


----------



## millitiger (25 June 2009)

4 normal human strides for a bounce- put them low to start and then you can adjust the distance if necessary. 
if trying to improve her front legs you may want it slightly on the short side to get her really springing up.

V poles are also excellent for improving front legs


----------



## casconway191 (25 June 2009)

My instructer did a very good exercise with me the other day. He set 4 short canter poles to start and slowly but up the opposite ends to about 30-50cm so as you look down it it is like cross poles but its no. Hard to explain! this was set up across the diagonal. after this exercise i went down the long side on a related distance and he was so neat in front it felt amazing. 
This exercise really makes them think but isnt recommended for young horses.
xkx


----------



## ellieplatt (25 June 2009)

ahh a bounce should have no striding init, but room for the horse to land and re take off! lazy horse, is she fit? if she's fit, then use spurs.


----------



## mole (26 June 2009)

thanks for all your help. i tried the bounces last nite and 3 human strides worked perfectly for my mare.

after crashing thro them a few times  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she managed to pick her legs up and move her body well.

v. pleased will be doing that more often


----------



## LittleMouse (24 July 2011)

sorry i dont know the answer, in fact i would like to know the same thing (but for a 14hh pony with short strides!! )
what i wanted to know was *how to post a thread *like you did coz i have a few questions to ask but i just dont know how!!!!!!!
i have emailed a few people but no one is helping. im new and very confused and the FAQs is not helping.
sorry for spamming up ur thread but i really need help.
ive been tryin to figure it out for a month now!
i reallly cant use this site!!!!
so confused :L


----------

